# [KDE] Problem z k3b (need kdelibs)

## czemu

No wiec mam takie cos:

```

checking for rpath... yes

checking for KDE... libraries /usr/kde/3.2/lib, headers /usr/kde/3.2/include

checking if UIC has KDE plugins available... no

configure: error: you need to install kdelibs first.

died running ./configure, kde_src_compile:configure

 *

 * Your KDE program installation died while running the configure script

 *

!!! ERROR: app-cdr/k3b-0.11.2 failed.

!!! Function configure_die, Line 170, Exitcode 0

!!! (no error message)

```

Kdelibs mam :(

```
[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.0  +alsa -cups -doc +ipv6 -ldap +ssl  0 kB

```

Jakies sugestie? ;-P

----------

## no4b

Wczoraj byl update qt do 3.3.0, ja musialem przekompilowac kdelibs (napewno) dodatkowo przemielilem kdebase i kdeartwork i wszystko dziala (wlasnie sie mieli k3b). Sproboj.

----------

## hinken

Hi there Polish friends....(I can smooth-talk some more if needed   :Wink:  )

Can someone please translate the soulution above from no4b to english...

Coze I have the same problem and I really cant find the answer anywhere else.

Thanks!

----------

## no4b

After upgrading qt to 3.3.0 you have to reemerge kdelibs and after this you can emerge k3b.

----------

## hinken

Thanks a lot no4b!

That made my day!

----------

## Yarecki

No ladnie. Takie gigantyczne, anglojezyczne, forum, a nie ma na nim podobnego tematu ?

----------

## C1REX

Polacy są mądrzejsi.... ale to chyba oczywiste, czyż nie?

----------

## no4b

Byl temat zwiazany z qt, ale nie przypominam sobie, zeby ktokolwiek wspominal o k3b :]

----------

## albanard

THANKYOU   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Actually it emerged but then it wouldn't start with about 4 popup boxes complaining about varius things. I'll try upgrading to KDE 3.2 (seeing as this is the version of kdelibs that got emerged) and I'll report on my progress.

EDIT: Yes that was my second problem. It works now.

----------

